# Looking for Welsh Melanotan users



## Madeleine1436114613 (Mar 3, 2009)

My name is Madeleine Brindley and I work as the health editor at Media Wales, which publishes the Western Mail, South Wales Echo and the Wales on Sunday newspapers.

I am in the process of researching an article about Melanotan and am trying to find someone in Wales who uses it and will be willing to talk to me about it. I've heard a lot of negative things about Melanotan and I know that medics, pharmacists, health experts and governments have issued warnings about it. But I want to find out what the reality is for people who use it, not least does it really work and are there any side-effects?

I've had a read of quite a few forums and noticed there's been a number of discussions about Melanotan on this and other body building sites, hence why I've come to you for help.

Many thanks


----------



## marcus1436114607 (Feb 8, 2009)

try posting on the aas section of this forum or the general converstaion you may have a bit more luck, all the best.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

If you are going to talk to just one person about it and then write an article for a paper then you are wating your time.......

The side effects are different for everyone and different people react to the drug in different ways........

What would the information you collect be used for and how many people will you be questioning?

GHS


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Madeleine said:


> My name is Madeleine Brindley and I work as the health editor at Media Wales, which publishes the Western Mail, South Wales Echo and the Wales on Sunday newspapers.
> 
> I am in the process of researching an article about Melanotan and am trying to find someone in Wales who uses it and will be willing to talk to me about it. I've heard a lot of negative things about Melanotan and I know that medics, pharmacists, health experts and governments have issued warnings about it. But I want to find out what the reality is for people who use it, not least does it really work and are there any side-effects?
> 
> ...


*Watch XRAY at 7.30pm on wednesday 4th of march.. they are doing a documentry on it 2mw...*

*Steve*


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

bigsteve1974 said:


> *Watch XRAY at 7.30pm on wednesday 4th of march.. they are doing a documentry on it 2mw...BBC1*
> 
> *Steve*


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Did you take part in this Steve?

GHS


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I'd try waiting around outside nightclubs in Wales at kicking out time.

This is the classic time to observe roiders and stedheads fighting around cardigans.


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

GHS said:


> Did you take part in this Steve?
> 
> GHS


No i didnt mate But was filmed in My gym....they were just after the negative sides of it... there was a guy who was going to be interviewed but he was only saying how good it was.....

Steve


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

bigsteve1974 said:


> No i didnt mate But was filmed in My gym....they were just after the negative sides of it... there was a guy who was going to be interviewed but he was only saying how good it was.....
> 
> Steve


 Doesn't surprise me one bit TBH Steve........I could tell by the OP that it was just another media exploitation........

Proberly be a load of bollocks about how bad it is..........

I'll try and catch the programme.....

GHS


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

GHS said:


> Doesn't surprise me one bit TBH Steve........I could tell by the OP that it was just another media exploitation........
> 
> Proberly be a load of bollocks about how bad it is..........
> 
> ...


they were trying all sorts to interview and have me stripped off.. FCUK that....

steve


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Melanotan is great stuff - tans and gives the most amazing pro sexual side effects.

J


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

this is abit hard to comment on i believe im welsh have run it 3 times

only thing i noticed is makes me feel abit sick after taking it

its newish on the market there is no research out there you would have to give it years and years till you could conclude any issues of it side effects benefits so on

the way i see it its the same as steroids its used to treat ill patients like steroids so why would they give it to you to cure you of one thing but make you ill in other areas

small dosages run every now and then cant really she how it can affect your health but no1 is to now as of now


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

My hunch is the M2 has effects far beyond the tanning effects alone due to the receptors in play, although I have no firm evidence for this.

J


----------



## Madeleine1436114613 (Mar 3, 2009)

glanzav said:


> this is abit hard to comment on i believe im welsh have run it 3 times
> 
> only thing i noticed is makes me feel abit sick after taking it
> 
> ...


Would you be interested in talking to me about your experiences? I can give you anonymity in any feature I write. My email is [email protected]


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

What channel is this??


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

x-ray is on bbc 1 wales


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

For me the number one downside is the sickness, appetite is off the next day. If they could lose the sickness it would be awesome!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

If you do not live in Wales then it will not appear on your BBC1 channel but if you have Sky you will be able to view BBC1 Wales if you look through you Channel Guide.......

I think its channel 994 or something like that.......But you'll find it if you look around there........Its on tonight at 7.30pm

GHS


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

iv used this a good few times now, the only sides i got were the sickness and loss of appetite at the beginning, which goes away once your body get used to it, 3 days or so. And random Erections.

Other than that the stuff was pretty good, me being a scotsman im peely wally white, so it was good to have a good colour about me for a change. 

As GHS has said its on sky, BBC1 wales if you flick through the channels and put it into your programmer for the night.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

glanzav said:


> this is abit hard to comment on i believe im welsh have run it 3 times
> 
> only thing i noticed is makes me feel abit sick after taking it
> 
> ...


just shows how little people know....

*History*

Melanotan II was first synthesized at the University of Arizona. Researchers there knew that one of the best defenses against skin cancer was a natural tan which has been slowly developed over weeks. They hypothesized that an effective way to reduce skin cancer rates in people would be to induce the body's natural tanning system to produce a protective tan prior to UV exposure. The body's naturally occurring hormone α-MSH causes melanogenesis, a process by which the skin's tanning cells (melanocytes) produce the skin's tanning pigment (melanin). They tested to see if administering this endogenous hormone to the body directly could be an effective method to cause sunless tanning. What they found was that while it appeared to work, natural α-MSH had too short a half life in the body to be practical as a therapeutic drug. So they decided to find a more potent and stable alternative, one that would be more practical.

After synthesizing and screening hundreds of molecules, the researchers headed by Victor Hruby, found a peptide, [Nle4, D-Phe7]-α-MSH, that was approximately 1,000 times more potent than natural α-MSH. [5] They dubbed this new peptide, "Melanotan" (later Melanotan I, now known as Afamelanotide). They subsequently developed another analog, Ac-Nle-cyclo[Asp-His-D-Phe-Arg-Trp-Lys]-NH2), which they called "Melanotan II". Since their discovery, numerous studies dating back to the mid-1980s[5] have found no obvious toxic effects of the Melanotan peptides. The scientists hoped to use Melanotan peptides to combat melanoma by stimulating the body's natural tanning mechanism to create a tan without first needing exposure to harmful levels of UV radiation. [6] This in turn, they hypothesized, could reduce the potential for skin damage that can eventually lead to skin cancer.

The scientists licensed their patented peptides, via a technology transfer company, to a number of biotechnology companies who intend to develop them into drugs

so ithas been tested not just a product made in a kitchen sink.....weird how this info is not on any show or paper?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Madeleine please do not make duplicate posts in different sections of the board


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Madeleine said:


> Would you be interested in talking to me about your experiences? I can give you anonymity in any feature I write. My email is [email protected]iawales.co.uk.


why would you want to talk to Glansav as you want to hear about the posative effects yet he has stated he has had negative effects?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> just shows how little people know....
> 
> *History*
> 
> ...


Excellent information PsCarb!!!

Thanks for sharing it :thumbup1:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I saw part of the XRay program, and it seemed to be filled with dramatised nonsense - about the dangers of sharing needles, the risk that a person maybe worrying about mole darkening and self-misdiagnosing cancer and other silliness.

They used hidden cameras in a gym to try a test buy of melanotan from a gym owner, condemning her even when she seemed to go out of her way to provide safety advice too.

The bias in XRay was more nauseating than that which some first time melanotan users experience.

Humbug!

J


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have tried it, and I got a tan with no sunlight.

Sides included pretty freaky erections that pretty much were there during sleep the whole night.

Tan was too dark for my complexion, and it made my moles, freckles dark black.

The tan looked middle eastern and I look Swiss.

I accidently shot too much once and I turned lobster red, just like a sunburn.

Only had minor nausia that time with the big shot.

Gave one shot to my Girl Friend too and it did make her horney, but she felt like she had the flu.

Both shots for her ended up with the same result of feeling sick.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00j3fjs - this is the iplayer of the program.

You used quite a high dose though didn't you Scott?


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Joshua said:


> I saw part of the XRay program, and it seemed to be filled with dramatised nonsense - about the dangers of sharing needles, the risk that a person maybe worrying about mole darkening and self-misdiagnosing cancer and other silliness.
> 
> They used hidden cameras in a gym to try a test buy of melanotan from a gym owner, condemning her even when she seemed to go out of her way to provide safety advice too.
> 
> ...


Josh... you are right mate they filmed this in my gym after many many many attempts to get me on film FCUK that.... The gym they Set up was wrong.... i have spoken to several gym owners around this area and there has been a women Ringing up Asking for Melanotan... so the gym that was Caught out was obviously a victinm of one of the phone calls.....wrong how they can do that... isnt there an Entrapment law .???... :cursing:

steve


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

No, I did actually shoot double what I was supposed to by accident, then I was very red in the face with wood.


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

just noticed when she did the google search on the video,it showed uk muscle as one of the search results


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

bigsteve1974 said:


> Josh... you are right mate they filmed this in my gym after many many many attempts to get me on film FCUK that.... The gym they Set up was wrong.... i have spoken to several gym owners around this area and there has been a women Ringing up Asking for Melanotan... so the gym that was Caught out was obviously a victinm of one of the phone calls.....wrong how they can do that... isnt there an Entrapment law .???... :cursing:
> 
> steve


I just thought the program was a pile of old tosh. Good job you didn't agree to be on it, judging from the quality of the program - they would have probably made you look well dodgy.

As far as whether they can use hidden cams, I don't know how they would fair with the Regulation of Investigatory Powers Act (RIPA) - DMCC would probably know the score, although these "journalists" would probably say it is in the public interest. I doubt whether the woman involved will get in much trouble over it though. I certainly hope not, as there are far more nasty characters out there than the poor women who was just trying to help someone get a tan.

J


----------



## Melanotan (Mar 6, 2008)

From 03-03-2009:



Madeleine said:


> My name is Madeleine Brindley and I work as the health editor at Media Wales, which publishes the Western Mail, South Wales Echo and the Wales on Sunday newspapers.
> 
> I am in the process of researching an article about Melanotan and am trying to find someone in Wales who uses it and will be willing to talk to me about it. I've heard a lot of negative things about Melanotan and I know that medics, pharmacists, health experts and governments have issued warnings about it. But I want to find out what the reality is for people who use it, not least does it really work and are there any side-effects?
> 
> ...


Well she finally published something:

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/health-news/2009/12/06/health-risk-warning-over-use-of-melanotan-91466-25333782/

-Scott


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Melanotan said:


> From 03-03-2009:
> 
> Well she finally published something:
> 
> ...


Standard scaremongering rubbish as expected with no facts, research or data.

Lazy journalism at its worst


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

I thought it was against the rules to ask that?

If not, I want to know as well!!


----------



## Melanotan (Mar 6, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> Standard scaremongering rubbish as expected with no facts, research or data.
> 
> Lazy journalism at its worst


I noted some errors:

http://melanotan.org/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.pl?num=1236704752/65#65

-Scott


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Melanotan said:


> I noted some errors:
> 
> http://melanotan.org/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.pl?num=1236704752/65#65
> 
> -Scott


 :thumbup1:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

skellan said:


> I thought it was against the rules to ask that?
> 
> If not, I want to know as well!!


It is.

Ask your source mate, or otherwise have a google - plenty out there, just google the site for opinions.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this does not surprise me that some skank from a media outlet has yet again got their facts wrong, if she did any research at all she would know that the peptide is no illegal to own or use only the selling of it in the UK.......


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wait a minute, this has alot of studies from Arizona where it was first developed and tested in Australia.

I don't see any evidence suggesting it is not safe.


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

Madeleine how on earth can you make any safe conclusion if melatonan or anything else for that matter is "generally regarded as safe" when you take a group of bodybuilders who use steroids , and/or alcohol,caffeine, and probably take a number of list of other substances?


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

Madeleine said:


> My name is Madeleine Brindley and I work as the health editor at Media Wales, which publishes the Western Mail, South Wales Echo and the Wales on Sunday newspapers.
> 
> I am in the process of researching an article about Melanotan and am trying to find someone in Wales who uses it and will be willing to talk to me about it. I've heard a lot of negative things about Melanotan and I know that medics, pharmacists, health experts and governments have issued warnings about it. But I want to find out what the reality is for people who use it, not least does it really work and are there any side-effects?
> 
> ...


 I'm sorry love, but you're obviously gonna use the information we give you to fuel this anti-steroid crusade fought by the media, so most of us will probably refrain from saying anything. It's because of people like you that the government will end up making steroid possession illegal, and we will do everything we can to prevent that from happening. You're not exactly welcome here, at least not in your journalist capacity.


----------



## fheb_21 (Jan 6, 2010)

Melanotan is a beauty product that will turns your skin into tan. im just wonderin what if you stop using this product thus your skin turns back to its original color or remain tan forever?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

fheb_21 said:


> Melanotan is a beauty product that will turns your skin into tan. im just wonderin what if you stop using this product thus your skin turns back to its original color or remain tan forever?


 Search for a member on here called jw007.

He used this product for years with no problems at all.

He then decided to up his dose.

Got mixed up with how much he was injecting and started to turn green almost overnight.

His skin has stained a pale green colour ever since.

This stuff is not to be messed around with.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

fheb_21 said:


> Melanotan is a beauty product that will turns your skin into tan. im just wonderin what if you stop using this product thus your skin turns back to its original color or remain tan forever?


Gradually your tan will fade. It seems to last slightly longer than a normal holiday tan though.

J


----------



## Melanotan (Mar 6, 2008)

GHS said:


> Search for a member on here called jw007.
> 
> He used this product for years with no problems at all.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, what else has this person been "mixed up" about?

I have been familiar with these peptides going back to 1999 and familiar with individuals experimenting with them on their own going back to 2004. This is the first time anyone has reported usage of one of the peptides as having caused skin to turn green. Frankly if the person's skin did in fact turn green the exact cause of it isn't very likely anything having to do with melanotan peptide usage.

-Scott


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

He's taking the p*ss mate, Joe has/had (i view the board with them off) an avatar up where he was photoshopped green, in reality he's actually the darkest (is it PC to say someone is dark these days??) man in Britain so i don't think he's having problems with the melanotan


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, your skin will go back to its natural level.

I got tons of freckles that turned almost black and it looked not too natural for my skin color.

I was worried the freckles would stay, they went away or back to their normal color once I stopped over time.

The libido boosting properties is quite nice, stuff works well on me, the wife gets sick with any shot of this stuff, even though she does feel some libido boost.

After the shot she feel nautious and feels like she has the flu.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Melanotan said:


> Hmmm, what else has this person been "mixed up" about?
> 
> I have been familiar with these peptides going back to 1999 and familiar with individuals experimenting with them on their own going back to 2004. This is the first time anyone has reported usage of one of the peptides as having caused skin to turn green. Frankly if the person's skin did in fact turn green the exact cause of it isn't very likely anything having to do with melanotan peptide usage.
> 
> -Scott


 :lol: :lol:


----------

